# Interfaces con fines educativos



## danialar (Jul 25, 2007)

Gracias a todos por leer este post.

El problema es el siguiente. soy profesor de secundaria y enseño en un colegio de niñas. quiero empezar un taller de robotica y electronica. el problema es que para ello necesito elaborar una interfaz entre el pc y los motores y/o circuitos que comandaremos en la construccion derobots simples y resolucion de problemas usando la electronica. ahora bien estubemirando una cantidad impresionante de circuitos yy programas de control. elasunto es que necesito construir varias interface para puerto paralelo, que sean confiables para aplicar enelcolegio, y que estas funcionen con un programa amigable que puedan usarlas niñas en lospc del colegio. estube mirando los circuitos y la mayoría es para controlar potencia usando 220v. pero para el uso que le vamos a dar no necesitamos muchos amperes sino que mover con suerte unos 4 o 5 motorcitos de corriente continua.o algunos circuitos de baja tension maximo 12 volts. 

nose que interfaz hacer, ni con que programa de control trabajar.

escuche por alli que un colegio trabaja con logo write para comandar elpuerto paralelo lo que lepermite manejar el tiempo.

cabe destacar que las niñas no saben mucho d electronica y lo basico de computadoras.

les dejo la inquietud:

una interface de puerto paralelo (creo que es elmas adecuado no?),que permita controlar pequeños circuitos de baja tension o motores de corriente continua.

un programa AMIGABLE que controle la interface que sea aprueba de escolares...

ojala mepuedan ayudar con mi proyecto queridos colegas, comolo han hecho con mis dudas anteriores...

gracias por todo

ps: tengo mediomala la barraespaciadora.


----------



## mabauti (Jul 25, 2007)

mira aqui hay unos bien sencillos de implementar:
http://roble.cnice.mecd.es/~jsaa0039/cucabot/


----------



## sebastianvz (Jul 26, 2007)

hola que tal ?

mira tu puedes hacer la interfas que necesitas solo necesitas saber algo basico de visual y algo de el puerto paralelo


y el link anterior esta super chevere

mira en mi tema de duda sobre LPT y veras qeu es super sencilla de hacer la interface .


----------



## danialar (Jul 26, 2007)

bueno gracias por la ayuda ofrecida:

lo que me enviaste mabauti esta genialisimo lo implementare a penas pueda

ahora lo que necesito es un circuito de interface por puerto paralelo (no se su nombre tecnico), que no comande potencia osea que sirva para mover motorcitos de juguete para hacer maquetas y pequeños robots que se puedan controlart con la pc.

y un sofware que puedan usar niñas de enseñanza secundaria que no sea dificil de programar.

alguien porfavor me ayude que se estan acabando las vacaciones y el tiempo se me hace la nada misma

gracias a todos por leer este post.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 26, 2007)

no habia un programa de microsoft para robot libre de cargos y el de la competencia?

http://msdn.microsoft.com/robotics/

http://www.conscious-robots.com/es/...de-rob-tica/robotics-studio-1.0-liberado.html


----------



## danialar (Jul 26, 2007)

verificando links bajandoprograma, gracias tio pepe,

alguien tiene un circuito paraarmar una interface con puerto pasralelo????????????


----------

